# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Euro'nun dağılma ihtimali hala çok yüksek

## bozok

*Euro’nun dağılma ihtimali hala çok yüksek* 

**

*13.07.2010 - 00:15 / Gazeteport*

*Capital Economics ekonomistleri Euro Bölgesi'nin dağılma ihtimalinin ayakta kalmasına göre daha yüksek olduğunu düşünüyor.* 

Euro Bölgesi korkuları son bir haftada ertelenmiş gibi görünüyordu. Stres testine girecek bankaların açıklaması ve testin detayları sonrasında piyasalarda Avrupa kaynaklı endişeler hafiflerken IMF tarafında global büyümede yukarı yönlü revize yapılmadı da piyasalarda yükselişin nedenleri arasına girdi. 

ECB Başkanı Jean Claude Trichet’ninson derece iyimser açıklamaları sonrasında euro dolar karşısında değer kazanmaya başlamış, Haziran başındaki düşük seviyelerden yükselmişti. 

Ama yeniden işler tersine döndü. 

Capital Economics ekonomistleri Euro Bölgesi'nin dağılma ihtimalinin ayakta kalmasına göre daha yüksek olduğunu düşünüyor. 

Ekonomistler borçluluk, rekabet ve yapısal ekonomik zayıflardan endişe ediyor ve bunlarla birlikte piyasadaki gerginliğin hassasiyeti artırdığına inanıyor. 

Capital Economics ekonomisti Julian Jessop, geçen hafta hazırladığı raporda, "Yunanistan'ın ayrılmak istemesi ya da çıkarılmak istenmesi ya da Almanya'nın birlikten çıkması gibi bazı ciddi değişiklikler tek bir ülkeden ya da kuzey ve güney olarak bir bölünmeden kaynaklanabilir." dedi.

...

----------

